

Ask HN: What to use for handling DDoS attacks on cloud application? - dsingh

I am looking at a couple of options including CloudFlare. Any recommendations or suggestions on what to look for?
======
mundyneustar
Neustar provide a cloud based DDOS mitigation service which removes malicious
traffic away from your site and returns only clean traffic. It's tried and
tested over 10 years and is used by some huge brands. Switch it on when you
see an attack and switch it off when it's over, simple. Also it's charged only
on your clean traffic volume unlike cloudflare so you wont get stung by
overage charges if the attack grows in size. I'd strongly recommend
considering us over cloudflare.

please let me know if you'd like to know more, i'd be happy to have a chat

paul.mundy@neustar.biz 01784 448 415

Thanks guys.

~~~
truongmt
cloudflare doesnt charge based on traffic.

------
czbond
I simply use AWS for reasons like this because they provide anti-DDoS
protections. Cloudflare is the only one i've heard of that provides a software
solution.

